# Finally finished....



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

this was well into the start of the project, but 3yrs ago...i tried to find my post on here with pics of the begining of the build but could not find em






here it is 3yrs and a baby later....couldnt be happier! As you can se a few changes were made along the way, but I am very happy with it








you can see some wrinkles in the photo, but it does not look like this in person (lol i promise), the flash pulled out the wrinkle


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice looking set up. Thanks for sharing your pics, I'm sure it's great to have it finished and be able to enjoy it finally. FYI our daughter is 3 now and we always kept the volume up in our living room set up and she sleeps right on through any movies we watch.


----------



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

still waiting for the weather to break so I can build a platform for the rear seats


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks great, except you need to change to a Patriots logo on the bar.....:bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Great looking room mate - well done and looks like it was worth the wait!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

congrats! The room looks great! The posters are also very nice. I am sure you will get a lot of enjoyment in that room for many years to come!


----------



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks guys....Ravens for life lol. I have a question. When I build my riser....since it is going to be laid on top of the carpet, what can I do so the "whole" riser doesnt flatten my carpet (indent).


----------

